# My Allroad is home!



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

I picked up my allroad today!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! What color combo is that?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Congrats!!! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!!

More pictures and many happy miles!


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

Monsoon Grey with black interior


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

looks familiar


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

That's a great color for the allroad. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*

Very nice.


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all. Did some vag-com mods today, and tint on Wednesday.


----------

